
Ask HN: What is the biggest challenge with developing AI? - mtmosestn
As a manager of people building AI software I think the biggest challenge is finding datasets. However, I am curious to see what others are facing in their quest of building AI offerings.
======
nabla9
Just saying "AI" gives little clue to what your challenge is.

It's like asking: "Ask HN: What is the biggest challenge with developing
computer programs?" You get only generic answers without much use.

------
ColinWright
Before that can be answered, we would need to know what you're asking.

In your context, for you, what _is_ "AI" ?

------
thedevindevops
The biggest challenge is the public perception of AI and over-hype of what is
a very complex digital memorisation technique.

------
mtmosestn
By AI, I mean writing software with AI frameworks such as PyTorch or Tensor
Flow.

